

NPR's Planet Money Podcast: Bitcoin - mukyu
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2011/07/13/137795648/the-tuesday-podcast-bitcoin

======
mukyu
Features discussion with Gavin Andresen (bitcoin developer), Bruce Wagner,
Benjamin Friedman (economist at Harvard), Ronald Mann (law at Columbia) and
covers the basics of bitcoin, legality, and even mentions recent events
(including MtGOX's recent problems).

